# Geerhardus Vos - Biblical theology



## Mayflower (Feb 3, 2005)

So read Geerhardus Vos - Biblical theology ? Is it absolte a must to have, for bibical theology ? I heard that i is difficult book to read ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2005)

A bit difficult. But very good. 

One that is a bit easier, but equally good is Owen's Biblical Theology. His is much thinker, and longer, but not harder.


----------



## VanVos (Feb 3, 2005)

Anything Vos writes rocks!!! Here's something I read today 



> But second, we can better understand the eschatological nature of the Psalter if we first recognize that all true piety is eschatological to begin with. "A redemptive religion without eschatological interest would be a contradiction in terms". Some Christians are overly cautious about eschatology, afraid of ending up in some cult or fringe group with an unhealthy interest in eschatology. But in the Psalter we can observe eschatological piety in its normal operation. And through observing this we can learn an even more important lesson, a lesson that lies at the very heart and essence of all religion: the believer is most responsive "to the highest inworking and closest approach of God" when his or her mind is "eschatologically attuned".



Like Wow!! how cool is Vos.

VanVos


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 3, 2005)

Vos is great, but it does require some patience to make it through his book.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm half way through Vos's Biblical theology. It is excelent, but difficult to read, not to difficult that it's impossible to read but difficult enough, and very dry, that I keep putting other books that I want to read before it. I doubt I will get back to it for a long time.

Bryan
SDG


----------

